# Recent Poker Table Builds....



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey all,
Just thought I'd share a couple of recent builds I did this past month....


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Turned out nice...

I'm a bit confused...are you "Buge" on the poker chip forum.?


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Turned out nice...
> 
> I'm a bit confused...are you "Buge" on the poker chip forum.?
> 
> View attachment 396584


No....I made the table for him


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

He said he had it made but showed build pictures of the rail. Kinda confusing me....

Those must be your build pictures since your both in the same area...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I do not think I will ever get used to those shapes of poker tables. I'm still stuck on the round ones, the ones in the western movies. Then in the Army moved to four foot lockers, stacked, with a blanket over them, then kitchen tables. Now it is hexagon, octagon, or round tables. Nice work on the tables, but I am just too set in my ways to change.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> He said he had it made but showed build pictures of the rail. Kinda confusing me....
> 
> Those must be your build pictures since your both in the same area...


Yeah, those are my build pics. He asked me for progress pics.....didn't know he would post them though - lol


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Texas holdem brought on a new table. I'm old school as well but some games can have more players. 

I played one time with a relative that played poker with my parents when I was a kid. We played a Texas holdem tournament....After the tournament was over she said she'd never pay again. I asked why, she said it wasn't poker, it was stupid...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

tlcpokertables said:


> Yeah, those are my build pics. He asked me for progress pics.....didn't know he would post them though - lol


That's okay. He's happy and that's what's important..

I didn't turn loose of poker build pictures for a long time, but I figure after 15 years what the heck...why take my whys and hows to the grave....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> After the tournament was over she said she'd never pay again. I asked why, she said it wasn't poker, it was stupid...


She must have watched the same westerns I did.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

tlc, Your tables are absolutely amazing!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

JOAT said:


> She must have watched the same westerns I did.


I'm the same way. I play and make it but don't like it. Even online I play Omaha...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Poker was big years ago. Seems it's dropped out lately...there was a l ways a table builder in the area. Closest one now is Omaha for me...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very nice as always


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Always excellent work.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi @hlensavi Welcome to the forum..


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @hlensavi


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @LillyRose


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day @LillyRose , welcome to the forum. Why don't you tell us a bit about your woodworking history.
We are a friendly bunch here..


----------

